# smoothing hardened concrete



## pumpy (Jul 10, 2012)

an old high school buddy said he was a pro at finishing concrete .i said ok we poured a slab and now it looks like crap.is there any way to smooth it now that its dried


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes. But it is a lot of work.


----------



## pumpy (Jul 10, 2012)

framer52 said:


> Yes. But it is a lot of work.


could you tell me what my options are.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A lot depends on just how bad it is.
They rent concrete grinders for refinish concrete floors. 
Post some picture so we can just how bad it is.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

More info is needed to off the best advice. Now about some pics?


----------



## pumpy (Jul 10, 2012)

joecaption said:


> A lot depends on just how bad it is.
> They rent concrete grinders for refinish concrete floors.
> Post some picture so we can just how bad it is.


thanks for getting back to me.I wont be going to the home again until this saturday,Ill post some pics after that and maybe you guys could tell me what you think.


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

Rent the concrete grinder and smooth the floor out. Chromatop (acid stain) the concrete and then seal it. Voila! Ugly crete turned into a masterpiece.

GL


----------

